# Kimmy is on her way!!



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just got informed that Kelly's little sister, Kimmy, is on her way!! She's making a stop in Amsterdam since there are no direct flights from Korea to Panama. She stays there to rest for the night and then will be on her way here, so she is supposed to arrive tomorrow afternoon. :wub:

I'd very much appreciate all of your prayers! It is a long trip for Kimmy, so I know she will only be truly safe in God's hands. 


Anyways, we are over the moon excited!! :chili: I'm not really sure Kelly knows what's going on. This whole month she's noticed I keep buying new clothes, a new carrier, toys, bed, but that she's not allowed to have them for now. She doesn't understand they're not hers, lol! Little does she know they're for her little companion :wub: Also, Kelly NEVER goes in her pen and doesn't like it; she hasn't since she was a puppy. But when she realized I keep putting new stuff into it she started crying so that I'd let her in the pen. :HistericalSmiley: So silly! I hope she won't be too jealous of her lil sis.

Here are some new pictures of my sweet, unsuspecting Kelly: 









I will keep y'all posted!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that Kimmy arrives happy and stress free. Congratulations, you must be so excited. Can't wait to see pictures of her. 
Kelly is so pretty. I just love her :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying that Kimmy arrives safely tomorrow afternoon. Kelly is so beautiful and you keep her so nice. Kimmy is a very lucky little girl to be going to spend her life with you and Kelly. Can't wait to see pictures after she arrives.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy for you!
I am sure Kimmie will be there with you safe and sound before you know it.
Kelly is so pretty. She is going to be a great big sister!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for you and Kelly! And yes, praying for her to have a safe trip! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea! I can't wait for her arrival and see pics! My big day is Monday!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

May Kimmy be delivered safe and sound into your arms tomorrow!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers for a safe flight and arrival for Kimmy. :wub: Wow, a busy travel day here in the states but I guess overseas not that bad. Gorgeous pix of Kelly. Are you introducing them outside the house first so that she won't first meet Kimmy coming into HER house? Hope all goes well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for a safe trip for Kimmy!! I know how excited you are!!! You'll have her home and in your arms in no time! Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Marisol!I am so excited for you. Kelly is the cutest and she's gonna be an awesome big sister to little Kimmy. 

Keep us updated! Many kisses to Kelly and Kimmy from auntie A, G&M.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes that Kimmy has a safe flight and will be safely in your arms tomorrow.

Kelly is so gorgeous ... she has such angelic and beautiful eyes. She is going to make a beautiful big sister to Kimmy. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marisol:chili: I'm so excited for you, may she be blessed with a good flight, can't wait to hear all about the sister's meeting, she is a beauty, she looks a lot like Kelly. gosh you are so blessed to have two beautiful girls.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Prayers for a safe flight and arrival for Kimmy. :wub: . Are you introducing them outside the house first so that she won't first meet Kimmy coming into HER house? Hope all goes well.



You know I meant to do this for every one of my dogs....but each time it was winter and very very cold out. They all ended up meeting inside....:blink:...and it was ok.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so excited for you. I nearly made a post yesterday to ask you when she was coming!! Lol little Kelly is just the sweetest little girl. Spoil her good (rotten is just not possible lol) tonight, because tomorrow she will have to share her mommy. 

I definitely went through some guilt about bringing home Katie in September, and Penny was jealous and sulky for a while, but her and Katie are the best of friends now and I know that your little dolls will be, too!  

I'm sure that Kimmy will arrive safely to you tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait to see pictures! 

Lots of kisses and hugs for Kelly. She's such a beautiful little girl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can feel your excited all the way here in Florida! Paws crossed for a safe journey and can't wait to see her in your arms.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers for a safe flight!! Can't wait to see pics of Kimmy! I can't imagine how excited you must be!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending prayers for a safe flight for little Kimmie. So excited for you, Marisol and I can't wait to see pictures of beautiful Kelly with her new baby sister!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kimmy is just beautiful. :tender: Will keep her in my thoughts for a safe trip to her family. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so excited for you Marisol! I will say a prayer but I know deep in my heart she will be just fine...it is meant to be  and Kelly is more beautiful than ever!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Welcome to the USA Kimmy!*



Fluffdoll said:


> Hi everyone! I just got informed that Kelly's little sister, Kimmy, is on her way!! She's making a stop in Amsterdam since there are no direct flights from Korea to Panama. She stays there to rest for the night and then will be on her way here, so she is supposed to arrive tomorrow afternoon. :wub:
> 
> I'd very much appreciate all of your prayers! It is a long trip for Kimmy, so I know she will only be truly safe in God's hands.
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful news indeed. Congrats Marisol! Wishing Kimmy a safe and comfortable trip! I can feel the excitement and anticipation of welcoming her into your heart and family! 
Have safe trip to the USA Kimmy!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So excited for you. Praying all goes well with her arrival. Kelly is a doll...love the pics.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for Kimmy. I know that she will do fine. Lee has a great kennel set up when shipping the fluffs with a section for the bed, another for food/water and a third for pottying.

Can't wait to see pictures and also to hear how Kelly does with her new little sister. Give her some time and they're be fine.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

This is so exciting, lots of prayers for a safe arrival. Kelly is so pretty can't wait to see pictures of her new sister.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your warm wishes and prayers! Thanks to God, Kimmy arrived safe and sound at the Amsterdam airport. The vet from the airport informed Gina, the travel agent, that Kimmy is doing great and is very energetic.  
But there is a problem with the airlines and they are going to postpone the trip a day later, so that means she's staying a full day at the pet hotel but that's fine with me. More time for her to rest! I'll keep all of you posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, and I almost forgot! Here is Kimmy's latest picture from her last day at Narae's house. I just got it right now, so this will help me get through another day of waiting :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so excited for you. She is a STUNNING little girl. You are giving me puppy fever. Won't be long now  nice she is getting a break from the travel really.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy the first leg of this trip is over. What an absolute doll!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Kimmy is gorgeous. I don't know how you can stand an extra day of waiting. Today will feel so long waiting for tomorrow to get here.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG she is the most gorgeous ever! Glad to hear everything is great with the travels!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is gorgeous and with all the weather problems up and down the east coast it was smart to delay!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Look at the little baby, so cute. enjoy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kimmie is so gorgeous! Can't wait for her to get home soon and so excited to see tons more pictures of her and Kelly too


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Praying that little Kimmy will arrive safely!

Can't wait to hear about her arrival. May be she's already in your arms...!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope for the safe arrival of your little Kimmy! You just must be full of excitment!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Also standing by waiting to hear some news, hope Kimmy had a good night and can't wait to see her with Kelly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know you can't wait for her to arrive. My son's flight was just 7 hours late yesterday and I was so antsy. I can imagine how much you want to have Kimmy in your arms.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So I am in Vienna & it is about 6:38 PM here. . . thinking/praying for "all is well" news! Kisses to our Shinemore cousins.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is just so adorable and I know that you are anxious for her to arrive. With such a long flight, it's great that she has an entire day to rest, play, etc. at the Pet Hotel.

I know that Gina is great at arranging all the travel for Narae Lee's fluffs.

But still -- I bet you wish she was already with you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Thinking of you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

God's loving protection on your baby girl!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks to all of Kelly & Kimmy's sweet aunties for standing by and worrying about my Kimmy's arrival. I am trying to remain patient and keep busy today so that I don't think about it too much, lol! But honestly, today has just gone by so SLOWLY!! Well, I have waited 6 months already for this "dream puppy"... so what's another day, right? :w00t: 

Keeping my faith in the Lord for Kimmy's safe arrival :heart:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How exciting!! Counting down the hours, can't wait to know she's there with you and will be waiting for a picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Another day....good for Kimmy....but :blink::faint: so hard for us!!!!


opcorn::Waiting:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ugh, I thought it was today - you must be going crazy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

can't wait to hear all about her and see pictures, soon very soon you will be holding little Kimmy:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Kelly sure looks like she loves that bed 

Wishing safe travels for Kimmy....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fluffdoll said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot! Here is Kimmy's latest picture from her last day at Narae's house. I just got it right now, so this will help me get through another day of waiting :wub:


OMD--I LOVE that picture of her with the bone pillow. I'm wanting to jump in screen and hug her. :wub: don't worry she'll be home soon now. My penny's grandfather is a shine more. I love them.


----------

